# Great results from fair



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

The Central Florida Fair is in full swing here in Orlando and the kids are in full swing showing their rabbits and chickens. 

There was a great turnout this year for chickens with so many breeds being represented. 

My daughter took 9 birds to fair this year and, I'm proud to say, walked away with 3 blue ribbons, 4 red ribbons, and 2 white ribbons. She also got one best of breed and two best of variety. 

It's always good to see that hard work is rewarded for the kids competing in fair. I highly recommend it for any kid interested to get involved with their local 4H or school-based FFA program.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like you and the kids had a really great time.  Congrat's to your daughter for doing so well!


----------

